# EB2/3 with 3 year degrees?



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi I'm planning to study further just for the purpose of getting EB2.

I am holding a 3 year Australian degree. According to wes.org that's equal to 4 year degree, however I heard that USCIS strictly asks for 4 year single source degree.

I just wanted to ask, whether it is impossible for 3 year degree holder to study anything further in order to obtain EB2?

For instance here in Australia we have honours, which is additional year added to the degree, some degrees like engineering (which is 4 years) comes with it, however for my degree it's an additional program. I'm not too sure doing that would give me 4 year single source degree.

I have also looked at doing additional masters(1.5-2 yrs) or doctorate(3 yrs) but apparently USCIS doesn't care if your Bachelor's isn't 4 years. So I'm a bit lost right now. What should I study?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The regulations define a "specialty occupation" as requiring theoretical and practical application of a body of highly specialized knowledge in a field of human endeavor including but not limited to biotechnology, chemistry, architecture, engineering, mathematics, physical sciences, social sciences, medicine and health, education, law, accounting, business specialties, theology, and the arts, and requiring the attainment of a bachelor’s degree or its equivalent as a minimum


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Employment Based Second Preference: EB-2 Visa - General Requirements | USCIS

Employment-Based Immigration: Second Preference EB-2 | USCIS


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

That page only says:
Do you have a U.S. Master’s or doctoral degree or its foreign equivalent OR do you have a U.S. Bachelor’s degree (or its foreign equivalent) followed by at least five years of progressive experience in the field?

and

Note: If qualifying based on a Bachelor’s degree followed by 5 years of progressive experience, your Bachelor’s degree must be a direct equivalent (i.e. a four year degree) to a U.S. Bachelor’s degree.


Doesn't mention anything in regards to the total length?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

you can always get your degree evaluated to a US standard ... International Credential Evaluation | World Education Services 0r similar


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes but from what I've heard USCIS doesn't care about WES.
In Australia you can get 3 year Bachelors + 1 year Masters and according to WES Bachelors would be equal to US Bachelors and masters would be equal to US masters. However that might not be the real case?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

then hire an Aila Lawyer ..for the truth ...


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

USCIS and the Department of State are familiar with the fact that some countries have what the U.S. would consider a 13th year of high school (at a level past the 12th year) followed by three years for an undergraduate degree. In fact, the U.S. has that, too, for highly qualified students who "test out" of their first year of undergraduate studies via Advanced Placement (AP) exams. Even Harvard offers that arrangement (to pick an example), and a few students take advantage of it and fly through Harvard in three years instead of four.

This is not a problem. Don't worry about it.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

BBCWatcher said:


> USCIS and the Department of State are familiar with the fact that some countries have what the U.S. would consider a 13th year of high school (at a level past the 12th year) followed by three years for an undergraduate degree. In fact, the U.S. has that, too, for highly qualified students who "test out" of their first year of undergraduate studies via Advanced Placement (AP) exams. Even Harvard offers that arrangement (to pick an example), and a few students take advantage of it and fly through Harvard in three years instead of four.
> 
> This is not a problem. Don't worry about it.


Unfortunately I have studied 12 years of high school. (Plus 1 year for English preparation but that does not count, my high school diploma says it took 12 years + preparation, which isn't an officially recognised education anyway). Plus in Australia, most states (including the current one that I live in) there is a k12 education system, which is 12 years.

I, however did take 3 GCE A Level (by Cambridge)exams while I was studying, not too sure whether that would cover me as a 13 year of education or 12 years.

I want to find a lawyer but the problem that I read is, most of them just tell you what they think it is based on their experience, which is what I am afraid of as they're probably going to tell me what they've experienced with Indians.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

And the Harvard graduates who got their undergraduate degrees in three years also had 12 years of high school, and some exams. Are their degrees equal to those who got them in 4, 5, or 6 years? Absolutely.

I suppose you could continue worrying about this, but what's that going to accomplish? Are you going to go back to university for another year, or maybe get a graduate degree? Because that would be the only solution if I'm wrong, wouldn't it?

....Or, instead of guessing, why not see what USCIS decides? Present the evidence of your degree (which is all that's asked for on that score, I think), and see what happens.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

By the time you are done mulling over third party information you will have the extra year under your belt. 
What are you bringing to the table besides a BS in IT and a year English?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

What they are actually looking for is a university degree that is the equivalent of a 4 year US university degree. It doesn't actually matter how long you went to school. A formal evaluation of your degree like Davis1 suggested is probably the best way forward.

(Just for the record, I got my US university degree in 3 years by attending summer school between the academic years. There are lots of ways to short-cut the physical time required to obtain a degree.)

To evaluate your degree, they normally will want transcripts to see what courses you took, what grades you obtained and some sort of information about the university you attended to see what sort of a program they offer, accreditation and other information about the school.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Spark92, isn't this moot? As I understand it, you're an Australian PR, and hence ineligible for an E-3 visa.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

I guess most of you misunderstood me.

I am not going to apply to EB2/3 visas now. First of all I don't even have a job offer, secondly I am not even in the US.

@BBCWatcher
In fact I am going to go back to university and study according to that, and that is what I am asking pretty much. My aim is to study postgraduate degree such that I would be able to get EB2.

For those interested, the normal Australian degree is 6 semesters, which is to be done in 3 years; which also includes summer vacations. So if you actually combine summer vacations, you can do the whole degree in 2 years!

I also contacted evaluation companies. None of them are willing to help me to find out what would be equivalent and what not. They all say they only do official evaluation which requires all degrees to be obtained.

Further I learnt that they use something called EDGE database. I guess the next step is to find an attorney who has EDGE database access and help me with that?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Bellthorpe said:


> Spark92, isn't this moot? As I understand it, you're an Australian PR, and hence ineligible for an E-3 visa.


This is EB2/3 not E-3. EB2/3 are green card.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

spark92 said:


> I guess most of you misunderstood me.
> 
> I am not going to apply to EB2/3 visas now. First of all I don't even have a job offer, secondly I am not even in the US.
> 
> ...


An evaluation service is exactly what the name says. It evaluates given data. It does not forecast what if scenarios.

For whatever it is worth - you can graduate from HS with an Associates, double up on class load and have your Bachelor in two years.

What is EDGE?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

The American Association of Collegiate Registrars and Admissions Officers (AACRAO) project is designed to provide contemporary and ongoing information and standards for the evaluation of foreign credentials of applicants seeking to be admitted to educational institutions in the United States. The *Electronic Database for Global Education *(EDGE) is also an effective tool in the evaluation and placement of individuals presenting foreign credentials for visa screening, professional licensure, and immigration attorneys. Each EDGE country profile includes the following:
•An overview of the country’s educational system;
•An educational ladder;
•Academic credentials awarded by the country;
•The degrees or credentials required for access to each level;
•What each credential leads to;
•The grading scales associated with a country;
•Advice on how to evaluate coursework from that country for transfer credit to U.S. institutions;
•A listing of the resources utilized for the profile;
•Advice to admissions officers placement recommendation for each credential based on a review by three senior credentials analysts appointed by the Executive Director of AACRAO and reporting to the AACRAO Vice President for International Education;
•A listing of the accredited institutions in country or a link that lists them;
•A glossary containing terms unique to a country’s educational system.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you Davis!
All my clients require WES so I do not fool with the others.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

twostep said:


> Thank you Davis!
> All my clients require WES so I do not fool with the others.


Apparently even USCIS uses EDGE database. I've read rejections online caused because their degree wasn't listed as equivalent to Masters.


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

Apparently so, as this letter indicates.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What waste of resources!


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

How so?


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Okay so my final understanding is:

It varies by country. UK except Scotland is US Bachelor's equivalent for 3 year degrees. However;
Scotland, Australia and Indian 3 year degrees are not equal to US Bachelor's.

My question is now, what do they mean by the single source degree.

If I study 3 year Bachelor's and then 1 year additional honours year, that makes a 4 year Bachelor degree, but from two different studies (and could be two different institutions). Does this make the degree single sourced?


----------

